# Post/Share your 2014 Mini Horse Foals - Photos & Videos Welcome!



## Debby - LB (Feb 11, 2014)

*Annual LB Foal Announcements!*​
​
We all love to see the foals each year! Please post your 2014 foals here so we can all see them!


----------



## CMC (Mar 2, 2014)

We had our first foal - filly, born on February 7, at 7PM and 7 degrees. Almost called her 7UP LOL. Her name is CMC Evening Star (barn name Stella). She is sired by GRF Royal Star Designer Domino and out of Buckeye WCF Paposo Red Alert. This is Red Alert's first foal and she is being a very good mom.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 2, 2014)

She is beautiful! and so is her Mom. Stella looks toasty warm in her little outfit. Congratulations on a healthy beautiful foal


----------



## Barefootin (Mar 2, 2014)

Very cute!


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 2, 2014)

Aw cutie


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 2, 2014)

Beautiful little girl congratulations - I love her jammies and matching blanket


----------



## Danielleee (Mar 2, 2014)

Shes beautiful!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Mar 3, 2014)

ADORABLE


----------



## CMC (Mar 4, 2014)

Thank you all!


----------



## PaintNminis (Mar 12, 2014)

She is Gorgeous Love her Expression in that 3rd Picture



and that Pink Blankie is adorable!


----------



## Scottishlass (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## MBhorses (Mar 14, 2014)

we lost a black pinto blue eyes filly on tues so heart breaking



she was a dream filly. I am so thankful mare is okay.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 20, 2014)

Melissa I'm so sorry


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 23, 2014)

I forgot to post here so here are our first two foals.

Bay filly born 3/4/14 sired by COH Echo Express and out of LBFs Gorgeous

Black appy filly born 3/17/14 sired by Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo and out of Maple Hollows Bodacious Babe


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 24, 2014)

Born March 17th, sired by the black fewpot DRK Spotanious Combustion and out of non fading true black mare Sonoita I'm Miss Leading, this little colt is also a true black. One down and one more to go this year.




Now at 2 1/2 weeks


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 24, 2014)

Our 2014 colt only one this year we lost a black pinto two weeks ago

His sire is our palomino

Dam is black pinto

He has dels cowboys dippers Duffy and boones liitle buckeroo in his pedigree

"Tomahawk"

Thanks


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 25, 2014)

He is very Cute Melissa, so very sorry to hear of the loss of your filly glad to hear your mare is ok .

Ryan


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 25, 2014)

Ryan Johnson said:


> He is very Cute Melissa, so very sorry to hear of the loss of your filly glad to hear your mare is ok .
> 
> Ryan


Thanks


----------



## Danielleee (Mar 25, 2014)

Laurie love your colt! and those spots!


----------



## supaspot (Mar 27, 2014)

Celticmist Absolut Dream was born at 6 am on 2nd March a silver colt o/o Micatos Platinum by RHA Rangers Absolut







followed by Celticmist Absolut Clarity on the 11th March , silver buckskin filly she is o/o Micatos Farah fawcett by RHA Rangers Absolut







then on the 16th March along came another filly Celticmist Absolut Devotion o/o Hailstone Red Hot Deile by RHA Rangers Absolut










I have three more to foal


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 4, 2014)

Filly arrived yesterday evening- this is a 3/4 sister to the black and white blanketed colt I posted above. Same sire and dams are mother and daughter.










This is it for me this year.


----------



## supaspot (Apr 5, 2014)

another filly for us Celticmist Absolut Desire , a big foal but an easy birth , she came out looking a week old , gestation was a standard 334 days




Im loving her gorgeous blaze


----------



## supaspot (Apr 8, 2014)

another colt for us last night , meet celticmist Absolut Valour , he is o/o Meadowind Indys High Hopes by RHA Rangers absolut


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 16, 2014)

Ohhhh, the babies are all so adorable!!! I LOVE the babies!






Melissa, I'm so sorry about your loss... It's so heartbreaking to lose a foal.


----------



## amysue (Apr 17, 2014)

Snowy delivered a palomino pinto colt at 9:30 this morning. Meet "Oliver"


----------



## bullockcorner (Apr 18, 2014)

Well....if somehow I could figure out how to put a picture up....what ever happened to good ole "copy & paste"?!!



Anyway, I'd like to announce the first arrival at Bullock Corner for 2014. Born this morning, a beautiful silver colt with wide blaze. He is out of my mom's silver chocolate mare, Little Kings Hot Mocha Buckeroo, and by my bay roan Magic Man son, Magic Man's Prince Charming. Absolutely gorgeous!





We WERE expecting 4 babies, but my steady mare that has never had trouble foaling lost hers a month early about 3 weeks ago. Then, another mare that I'm SURE was pg, doesn't seem to be now. I think she lost it early on for some reason. Hmmmm....not the best year so far for us, but this little guy sure brought back a smile.


Well....guess I did get the pic to come up!


----------



## bunni1900 (Apr 22, 2014)

What a great idea! We only had one foal this year but boy was she a great one!

Introducing "Double Treble Little Cinderella" Foaled 4/8/14 at 3:40am. We are so in love with this girl and are thrilled with how she is growing!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 22, 2014)

One perfect, healthy, teeny tiny fill born on Thursday, April 17th. Trying not to carry her every where and just thrilled with her. Everyone's foals are so adorable!!!


----------



## flicka_sugar (Apr 24, 2014)

Our Little Raindrop born 4/22/14 And we were surprised with her. Mom showed no signs and wasn't due till next month.


----------



## amysue (Apr 26, 2014)

Whiskey delivered a cute sorrel colt with socks and a blaze today. Im sure he'll be handsome once he dries off.


----------



## amysue (Apr 27, 2014)

Now that oliver has his sea legs I turned him and snowy out in pasture and boy did he like it. He certainly got his exercise while mom got some rest.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Apr 28, 2014)

Beautiful babies everyone, it certainly would be hard to pick one to take home, as if you would let me, hehe.


----------



## amysue (Apr 30, 2014)

Pokey delivered a lovely pinto filly this morning. Meet "windy".


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 30, 2014)

So as always I have fallen behind on my posting lol...Ive got quite a few foals to catch up on so going to do them in groups of three to hopefully let you know who is who without the similarly colored getting mixed up LOL. 

4/4/14 a black colt, could be appy, out of Maple Hollows Diamond Gal and sired by Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo

4/8/14 a buckskin appy filly, out of Maple Hollows Ebony Chardonnay and sired by COH Echo Express

4/8/14 a buckskin pinto filly, out of Maple Hollows Phlash Of Fireworks and sired by Arions Destinys Magic Trick


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 30, 2014)

4/12/14 sorrel pinto filly that could carry appy, out of Maple Hollows Blue Lite Special and sired by Arions Magnium PI (HOF)

4/14/14 a buckskin filly, out of Kaycee Freckles Playgirl and sired by EJH Carry On Buck

4/15/14 a silver bay pinto filly, out of Flying W Farms Belle Of The Valley and sired by Arions Destinys Magic Trick


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 30, 2014)

4/16/14 a sorrel colt that could carry appy, out of Little Kings Electric Lady and sired by Maple Hollows Little Bit of Magic

4/17/14 a buckskin possibly appy colt, out of Maple Hollows Miss Never Miss and sired by Little Kings Remmington (HOF)

4/21/14 a palomino possibly appy colt, out of Hobbit Hills Shes All That and sired by Little Kings Remmington (HOF)

4/22/14 a buckskin pinto colt, out of Dusty Lane Commander Red Bird and sired by Arions Destinys Magic Trick


----------



## atotton (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice babies


----------



## Brooke S. (Apr 30, 2014)

They are all so cute and so _beautiful_!


----------



## chandab (May 1, 2014)

Melinda, loving those buckskin fillies.


----------



## bullockcorner (May 4, 2014)

Finally! But SHE was worth the wait.....our 2nd and final foal for 2014. Out of Magic Mans Touch of Class (Magic Man daughter), by Little Kings Shakespeare (buckskin son of Rennaissance). Still working on a name, but here is my buckskin filly.


----------



## amysue (May 10, 2014)

Over three weeks late but worth the wait. HH Mystical Gypsy foaled a light buckskin colt by Oak glens gold rush. Havent named him yet But he looks just like his sire.


----------



## atotton (May 10, 2014)

Miniature mule born this afternoon. Mable is her name.


----------



## Barefootin (May 13, 2014)

So far we have 3 foals on the ground.

First to foal was Storm Hills Alice Blue. She gave us a lovely Silver Dapple Tobiano filly sired by Jimmy Deans Fussbuster.



[/url











 

The next to foal was our friend Jayne's mare Cupcake(her reg name escapes me today). She had a handsome Bay Tobiano colt also by Fussbuster.

 





 

 

The latest on to foal for us is Dell Teras Silver Moon. This one is a bit of a surprise but still very welcome. This is at least a Silver Dapple colt. I think he will be a Splash when all is said and done. He is sired by Cadle Creeks Smoky Rogue so he could also have a cream gene hiding too.


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (May 13, 2014)

Congratulations everyone on your beautiful foals! I am a bit late posting mine.

Foaled April 18th:

*HMM BTU GrandSlam In Demand* is a 20.5" AMHA/AMHR (pending) buckskin colt. I love this little guy, he is a full sibling to my keeper filly from 2012. Sired by my BTU son, Boones Buckeroo Too Grand Slam, and out of my favorite Buckeroo granddaughter, EJH Sparklings Bucks.


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (May 14, 2014)

Our two girls so far





*HMM Buck O Bliss* is a 21.25" AMHA/AMHR (pending) dark buckskin filly. I love this cross, she has two older full sisters from 2011 and 2012 that are nearly carbon copies. The sire is my Buckeroo son, Little Kings Buck O. The dam is my Buck Echo granddaughter, Little Kings Lucy Buck.








*HMM Center Of Attention* is a 19.5" AMHA/AMHR (pending) double dilute dun pinto filly. I believe she is smokey cream, but could also be perlino. Any thoughts are welcome



Her sire is Blue Stars Hotrod Harley, a smokey grullo pinto and her dam is JoCos Dreamers Lady Buckeroo, a perlino pinto Buckeroo granddaughter.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 14, 2014)

Here are our latest couple of foals, both born on 5/8/14 and both colts sired by Little Kings Remmington (HOF), the buckskin appy colt is out of Jandts Wanna Pimples and the perlino pinto colt is out of Freedom Hill Farms Fem Faytel.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (May 15, 2014)

LCAs OH Don't You Dare aka Dare
Bay (Frame?) Colt w/partial blue eye(s)
DOB: 5/14/14 @ 346 days
Sire: Oak Parks OH Im Awesome
Dam: Ericas Can't Touch This
AMHA/AMHR


----------



## Allure Ranch (May 15, 2014)

It's a FILLY!!!!

Second and last foal of the season arrived on April 30th, 2014..... and everything went well.

She's sired by our (3) Time AMHR National Champion "I Blue By U Of Lilac Lane" and out "Allure Ranch Rowdy's Exquisite Dream"

I just love this foal and everything her....

This stunning filly made her way into our lives at 352 days....


----------



## PaintNminis (May 17, 2014)

We had three Foals All Sired by the Stallion in my Avatar

a Sorrel or Palomino Pinto Filly out of a Mare we Sold to California

a Bay or Sorrel Pinto Filly Who is our First 2nd Generation of our Breeding

and a Really Cool Buckskin or Buckskin Dun Colt

I can't Post Pictures on here



I've tried several times but they can be viewed on my "Foals Page"


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands (Jun 5, 2014)

Our new baby at 1 day old! FILLY, foaled 6/2/14!​
Sire: Establo Jeronimo​
Dam: Wa-Full Real Church Lady​
​
Her name is LRM Real Arenosa Zoe Calypso Rose​
ASPC / AMHR​
Foundation Certified​
​
She keeps getting lighter, not sure if she is sorrel or palomino but I love her!​
​


----------



## REO (Jun 7, 2014)

Look at the sweet babies!!!

We have two. I need to upload and post mine


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 7, 2014)

Night before last the filly fairy stopped and dropped off exactly what I was asking for. A silver Dapple / Silver black Out of Misty my lil silver black AMHR driving mare and my stormy amha 2 x reserve national champion. Sh eis a doll baby. Anyone have experience with crooked legs at birth??

Think her name wil be something like stormy nights silver lining


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 12, 2014)

LCAs OH Im Awesome Too aka Deuce
6/9/14 Pinto Colt (not sure on color yet!)
AMHA/AMHR eligible
Sire: Oak Parks OH Im Awesome
Dam: Shadybrook Wind Dancer


----------



## Reble (Jul 6, 2014)

Our only foal this year...
Kavelbel DR21 Hillbilly Heart Throb

Sire: Haaze's Rowdy Designated Hitter / 28.00
Dam: Bluebell Hollow Kavelbel Prima Donna/ 33.75
Foaled 05/24/2014......20.25"/ AMHR






Video of Hillbilly out with mom and his Daddy teaching him to run and trot..
hope this works.. thanks for letting me share..
http://youtu.be/_7MzocpFhiM


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jul 9, 2014)

My silly girl Ruby



!


----------



## amysue (Jul 12, 2014)

My British Shetland "Lollipop" delivered a silver colt around 1:00am. Lovely little guy....but he was born with a full set of testicles on him, descended and everything. I have never had a colt foal out with them visible, they have all taken some time to drop. This just caught me by surprise when i went to dip his navel. We named him "jellybean".


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 12, 2014)

I am really enjoying looking at all the pretty babies. Since I have not allowed breeding for the last two years it is how I get my fix!


----------



## happy appy (Jul 21, 2014)

Un-named Jack! He was born yesterday at 2:32 pm.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jul 23, 2014)

I am not one to brag(OK OK, my nose just grew a tiny bit!!) But I am RATHER proud of this boy:






My first straight AMHA foal in 15 years, by Extasys Dudes Phantom 0/0 Dancing Cloud Mariahs Gold.





Dad is Max Sabino Mama is Buckskin Pinto. He is beautiful - I was a tiny wee bit surprised! Pretty sure he is Max Sabino but could be Splash so I have to test for base colour anyway so I'll test for pattern, although he is going to have Tobiano and Sabino and Splash anyway so I shall not know for sure......who cares? His name is Ghost Dance (what else) and he is going to be a NIGHTMARE to show, and, with those great long legs I am really hoping I can persuade my (taller) friend to show him for me!! He is a cheeky, outgoing, friendly chap and I am SO grateful to his breeder Julie Collins, for selling me the mare in foal, I know it was a wrench but I have loved this mare since she first came over here and now (cue maniacal laughter) she is MINE!!!For piccies of the other foals please visit my updated site:

(Please make allowances for their scruffiness we are going through a heatwave and I do NOT clip foals!)

http://www.shadowplayminihorses.co.uk/Home.html


----------



## supaspot (Jul 23, 2014)

I am so jealous !! I admired that mare when I first saw her too lol I look forward to the results , Im going to guess that hes a buckskin pinto with sabino lol


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm actually pretty sure he is a Red base- he had a bit of colour on him when he was born. I should be over the moon if he were Buckskin base! That is not dirt in his flank....


----------



## HersheyKisses (Aug 6, 2014)

Aww!! So cute


----------



## Brooke S. (Aug 8, 2014)

Cute little guys! Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## mystic collies (Sep 1, 2014)

We had two foals this year. The first a filly (Triple K Doogie Double Your Bucks ex LK Bonita Buckeroo..Buckeroo daughter). We took this picture this past weekend at 3 months


----------



## blackandwhite (Oct 1, 2014)

CMC said:


> We had our first foal - filly, born on February 7, at 7PM and 7 degrees. Almost called her 7UP LOL. Her name is CMC Evening Star (barn name Stella). She is sired by GRF Royal Star Designer Domino and out of Buckeye WCF Paposo Red Alert. This is Red Alert's first foal and she is being a very good mom.


Oh my gosh I think I just died of cute. And Stella is such a pretty name for such a gorgeous little girl.


----------



## blackandwhite (Oct 1, 2014)

I've made it through the whole thread and now I am very clucky....


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Nov 16, 2014)

I am very late posting, but here are the final 2014 foals for High Meadow Miniatures.

HMM BuckO Kings Ransom - AMHA/AMHR buckskin overo colt. I absolutely adore this guy, I bought his dam specifically to cross with my Buckeroo son, and I love the result









HMM Buck O Aftershock - AMHA/AMHR silver buckskin colt. This colt is the 3rd repeat in a row, his sire is my Buckeroo son and his dam is my silver bay ex-show mare. 





HMM Buck O Divine Destiny - AMHA/AMHR Perlino dun filly. This little gal was the last foal of the season, she's tiny and should mature under 30". Her sire is my Buckeroo son, and her dam is my Alvaders Double Destiny granddaughter


----------



## Suzie (Dec 18, 2014)

I am super slow in getting my spring foals on here. Been sick this year and finally getting caught up!

We had 4 foals - 2 fillies and 2 colts-all great. 3 light ones and 1 dark one.








Silver Belle Farms Cleopatra (White Russian great granddaughter) Palomino




Silver Belle Farms Alex the Great (White Russian great grandson) (smokey silver cream genotype from Animal Genetics with two blue eyes!) for sale




Silver Belle Farms Paris Lights (White Russian great granddaughter) Palomino




Silver Belle Farms Buckeroo Blitz (Direct Buckeroo grandson from Little King Buckeroos I Stand Grand)- Bay for sale. Looks exactly like his sire and very tiny!


----------



## Debby - LB (Jan 7, 2015)

Congratulation to all on your gorgeous 2014 foals! Thank you for posting!!


----------

